# Dedicated pen blank chuck



## mwhatch (Dec 15, 2012)

I have been using my 4 jaw utility chuck on the lathe to drill my pen blanks. I recently had to turn some tru-stone and was afraid of damageing them using my normal dirll process so I decided to get the new chuck.

I love it. It is so much faster to set up and more accurate. I don't have to worry about finding the centers. I have a bunch of blanks I have wanted to use but have not because they were not quite square.

Now I wonder why I waited so long to get it.


Morton


----------



## mywoodshopca (Dec 17, 2012)

mwhatch said:


> I have been using my 4 jaw utility chuck on the lathe to drill my pen blanks. I recently had to turn some tru-stone and was afraid of damageing them using my normal dirll process so I decided to get the new chuck.
> 
> I love it. It is so much faster to set up and more accurate. I don't have to worry about finding the centers. I have a bunch of blanks I have wanted to use but have not because they were not quite square.
> 
> ...


 

I agree. Works great.  Wish I had the one that would work with stoppers, but only PSI seemed to have that one so I got the origional 1" one.

Very quick and easy to setup.


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Dec 17, 2012)

Unfortunately they are not available for the NOVA's so I made my own, as you say they certainly make it quicker to drill.
Kryn


----------



## redneckmedic (Dec 17, 2012)

Can someone attach a link or a pic to what you are refering to... 'they're and 'it' isn't painting a clear picture to what the heck you are talking about.

Thx RNM


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 17, 2012)

Pen Blank Drilling Chuck at Penn State Industries
probably available from PSI resellers cheaper.  I think I've seen it on amazon.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



redneckmedic said:


> Can someone attach a link or a pic to what you are refering to... 'they're and 'it' isn't painting a clear picture to what the heck you are talking about.
> 
> Thx RNM


----------



## mpex (Dec 17, 2012)

What, if any, is the advantage of drilling the blanks on the lathe rather than a drill press?


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 17, 2012)

mpex said:


> What, if any, is the advantage of drilling the blanks on the lathe rather than a drill press?



I like to round the blank first, then drill on the lathe while holding in a collet chuck.  Two advantages come to mind:

1.  you can a preview of the finished blank pattern if you turn it round and can then decide which part of the blank to use for the cap, etc...

and

2.  you can drill a large hole in a small blank...  for example, here's a 15mm hole I drilled in an 18mm round blank (of a fragile wood, to boot!):


----------



## mwhatch (Dec 17, 2012)

I got mine of eBay. Basically saved the price of shipping from PSI and got it in 3 days.

Morton


----------



## Kretzky (Dec 17, 2012)

Does the chuck work with blanks that are not square? I've had a number recently (mostly spectraply blanks) but some acrylics too, that are most definitely not square in section. (out by as much as 1/8")


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Dec 17, 2012)

They still work OK.
Kryn


----------



## Crashmph (Dec 17, 2012)

KBs Pensnmore said:


> Unfortunately they are not available for the NOVA's so I made my own, as you say they certainly make it quicker to drill.
> Kryn




Can you share what yours look like.  I to have a few nova chucks.  I have no desire to buy more at the moment.

Michael


----------



## larryc (Dec 18, 2012)

I've gone back to the Nova chuck after going thru two of the PSI chucks. The first one didn't work after it got dropped on the shop floor (my bad) and one of the jaws on the second one got out of alignment (overtightening?) and wouldn't hold the blank straight.


----------



## pfbarney (Dec 18, 2012)

I use the dedicated pen chuck all the time.  I use it for squaring the blank and cleaning any glue residue out of the tubes as well.  I just put the drilled and glued blank back into the chuck, mount my jacob chuck with my squaring bit in the tail stock and advance just like I was drilling.  I also will mount a bore brush in this same configuration and use it to polish up the inside of the tubes, especially when I'm making seam rippers.  I just picked up a collet chuck, so I may try the method mentioned above, but I've been really happy with the dedicated chuck so far.


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Dec 19, 2012)

Crashmph said:


> KBs Pensnmore said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately they are not available for the NOVA's so I made my own, as you say they certainly make it quicker to drill.
> ...



Will try to load a photo on here, haven't been successful, yet!!!!
Kryn


----------



## jzerger (Dec 20, 2012)

I notice PSI now has a "Large Dedicated Pen Blank Drilling Chuck (2.5 inch capacity)" .  I have the original one and use it a lot but I'm thinking of trying this larger one for larger blanks (duck call, bottle stopper, etc.).

At $99.95 I'd like to hear good things first.
Sorry..no pic  it's item #CSCPENCHK2 on PSI.
Has anyone used this one yet? Experiences?


----------

